# New remote not pairing



## christy552005 (May 14, 2012)

Our remote kicked the bucket. Got a new remote but I can not get it to pair with the Joey. I have called dish- they walked me through a few things and finally declared it was a bad remote. Is there something that I'm missing? I did system info and pressed the sat button. Nothing. Is it truely a bad remote or is there something else that needs to be done? 
Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you hold it long enough ?
how close you to the hopper ?


----------



## christy552005 (May 14, 2012)

I tried a foot away from the Joey first then I held it an inch away - still nothing. I held the button for probably 3 sec. Just before all the lights across the top light up


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

any sources of EMI around ?


----------



## christy552005 (May 14, 2012)

um yeah, i don't know what EMI is. Sorry. I should add that I am able to bring another remote in either from another joey or the hopper and it pairs just fine...no issues.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Where did you get your new/replacement remote? Is it the same make/model as the others that you are successfully able to pair?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check batteries too


----------



## christy552005 (May 14, 2012)

Replacement remote was ordered from amazon. Fresh batteries were installed


----------



## christy552005 (May 14, 2012)

The remote looks identical to the other remotes. It's is the 40.0 remote


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any switch inside or bottom tab of the remote what is switching to IR from RF ?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I've had trouble pairing also. Making sure the system info screen is on, holding the remotes close and moving it around the unit. Just did one...it was frustrating, persistence worked.
Another tip which may or may not apply here is; when pairing an existing remote to a different Joey or Hopper the remote must be unpaired from the original paired receiver for the new pairing to work...if that makes sense....


----------

